# Can Wyndham do presentation at a Worldmark resort???



## easyrider (Jun 16, 2007)

Can Wn do a presentation at a Wm resort ?


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 16, 2007)

easysider said:


> Can Wn do a presentation at a Wm resort ?



I've been to presentations at WorldMark resorts by Wyndham sales staff.  It is WorldMark by Wyndham.


----------

